

ODNI Statement on the Unauthorized Disclosure of NSA Cryptological Capabilities - peterkelly
http://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/60428572417/odni-statement-on-the-unauthorized-disclosure-of

======
olefoo
I know I'm not the only one to think this; but using a tumblr for
communicating on matters of this import implies a certain lack of seriousness
on the part of the ODNI. It appears to be a legitimate site, and is referenced
from [http://www.dni.gov/index.php](http://www.dni.gov/index.php) but the
message it sends by it's hosting choice is not one that respects the gravity
of the situation. The implication is that Mr. Clapper and the rest of the
Intelligence Community do not respect the american people and seem to think
that we can be fobbed off with some nice words and pretty pictures and maybe
an animated gif of a cat doing cryptanalysis.

~~~
rhizome
I'll read their statements when they decide to be serious. This is just more
games, if it's real, and if so they don't appear interested in being trusted,
so...meh. This situation reads to me like, "Clapper doesn't think he has to
care."

------
kilroy123
They put a public response on a tumblr page...? Seems a little strange it
wouldn't be on their own website.

------
captn3m0
What a horrible font choice.

------
Zigurd
Yo! I DNI it! #leastuntruthful

